# Westchester County Reptile Expo 11/27



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Its time again to stock up right before winter comes. Who would be attending the show? Anybody looking for anything specific? Post your comments


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Ill start it off by saying im in need of a Varadero.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll have plenty of SI tads - $10 each. 

I'm going to buy some nice pieces of drift wood along with plants for my upcoming builds. I can't wait!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Ill start it off by saying im in need of a Varadero.


I have 3 if u are interested 4wks oftw $60 each


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Julio said:


> I have 3 if u are interested 4wks oftw $60 each


hmmm sounds good i just need one since i have two other ones inside a tank. I bought one from megan which is doing great.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey
Sorry someone just beat u to them and took all 3


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

I have 3 cauchero froglets for 100 each 
I also have a extra male Varadero for 75 as well as an extra variabilis male for 75 if anyone is interested


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

PowerBlue Froglets


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a proven pair of Alanis tincs - $200.
Could bring 4 extra Red Galactonotus tadpoles - $30ea.
Three citronella froglets - $20ea.

PM me for more details.
Thanks.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

ErickG said:


> I have a proven pair of Alanis tincs - $200.
> Could bring 4 extra Red Galactonotus tadpoles - $30ea.
> Three citronella froglets - $20ea.
> 
> ...


Erick
I'll take the red galact tads.
J


----------



## mockachild (Apr 19, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Its time again to stock up right before winter comes. Who would be attending the show? Anybody looking for anything specific? Post your comments


Just built some 20 verts and looking for some thumbnails to put in them.....


----------



## dnorth1 (Jul 29, 2006)

I will be looking for nominat imitators, specifically at least one female to join my lone male
David


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love a trio of Mints


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Will have the following frogs:
Azureus
Patricia
Cobalts
Dwarf Cobalts
YB
Leucs
Orange Galacts
Yellow terribilis
male Powder blue
female azureus
vittatus
and a few others.

LOTS of feeders

Plant clippings
Bamboo
Cypress knees
live oak
Southern magnolia
strangler fig
Indian almond
coco huts
excelsior


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

dnorth1 said:


> I will be looking for nominat imitators, specifically at least one female to join my lone male
> David


I think I lost my male. I'll dig through the cage and bring what I can find.


----------



## dartdevil1 (Apr 23, 2011)

i will be there also and if anyone is interested i can bring panamanian auratus froglets 3months oow and i also have rodyll vents all ages from a few weeks to 6 months oow and i am thinking about geting rid of my tincs and auratus breeders and geting into only pumilio so if someone is looking for breeding pairs or groups i might just part with them i have a proven trio of cobalts just started laying clutches in july i also have a trio of matetcho solid backs they have not layed yet i recently traded 1 of my females for a male and im not sure i ended up getting a male so it might be 3 females all about 18 months old i also have a breeding group 0f 5 blue and black auratus i believe 2.3 and they were laying in the spring and early summer but stopped they are also 18 months old and last is a trio of panamanian auratus they been laying all the time this year about 2years old pm me if interested in any of them and i can bring them with me


----------



## dnorth1 (Jul 29, 2006)

JeremyHuff said:


> I think I lost my male. I'll dig through the cage and bring what I can find.


sound good, thanks


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

If anyone who is going to the show and has the following please pm me :

Female Variabilis
Male Standard Imi 
Female Varadero
or any pumilio's


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone going have Oyapocks for sale?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

inka4040 said:


> Anyone going have Oyapocks for sale?


Richard (Woodsman) will be at my table selling tinctorius. Check with him for oyapok.

J


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, thanks. I'll drop him a line!


----------

